# Hunting clubs close to pensacola



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of any clubs within 50 miles of pensacola that are accepting new members. I'm looking for a club to join to start teaching my 13 year old stepson how to hunt. It would be nice if it was close to pensacola, because the hours I work, and the limited amount of time we have him each month. It will be alot easier to get out there if it's not two or three hours away. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

Fl, Al, or both?


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

It would be nice if it was in Fl, to avoid the insane $250 dollar license or whatever it is now. BUt depending on the club and location Albama is very doable


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.huntclublisting.com/or for Florida http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

Thanks BULLSHARK!


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

here is a club i noticed on craig's list just across the river in Seminole, AL. it should be a good club for kids with the many shooting houses and food plots...

Must fill lease obligation--hunting/camping


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

bstnbadguys i have a club listed on the forum that is lookin for a couple members and we are very kid friendly if interested give me a call at 2320592 and i can give you some details. it is in alabama but easy to get to and only 30 miles or so from pcola


----------



## KEITH58 (Sep 2, 2008)

CLEARBRANCH HUNTING CLUB IN BERRYDALE IS LOOKING FOR MEMBERS. IT IS JUST SOUTH OF THE ALABAMA LINE, IN FLORIDAAND BACKS UP TO BLACKWATER STATE LAND. THE DUES ARE $600 A YEAR AND YOU CAN BRING GUESTS AND A COUPLE OF PLOTS ARE SET ASIDE FOR KIDS. IT IS REALLY GOOD DURING THE RUT AND LATE SEASON. ITS AROUND 2500 ACRES AND THEY HAVE COOKOUTS FOR THE FAMILY. ITS NOT A HARD HUNT, LAYOUT AND ROADWAYS. PLUS IF YOU BUY YOUR MANAGEMENT AREA PERMITS YOU CAN ACCESS HARD TO REACH AREAS ON STATE LAND THROUGH THE CLUB. CALL SCOTT AT 549-1037 AND HE CAN GIVE YOU ALL THE DETAILS. NOT THAT EXPENSIVE AND ITS IN FLORIDA. THEY DO GET DOE TAGS AND YOU CAN CORN UP SPOTS MAKING IT A LITTLE EASIER FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## k9chess2 (Nov 14, 2008)

PM sent reference new club in Jay............Thanks


----------

